# Occulus Rift @ CES



## Tonto

I've been folllowing this for a while. Looks to be the best rendering so far for true virtual gaming. Not perfected yet, but very promising. Only computer games so far...when we can use this kind of headset with consoles...that will be a game changer! They are suppost to develope gloves that you wear to allow even more interaction in game mode. Like picking up things (imagine a gun in a 1st person shooter, opening a book and reading it, etc.

http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/01/07/ces-oculus-rift-makes-evolutionary-leap-with-new-motion-tracking-hands-on


----------



## Savjac

That looks like a scary piece of gear. I wonder if it causes any vertigo or fear of people sneaking up on you and poking until you loose your place in the game ?


----------



## yluko

I have been drooling over this since it was announced. Seen tons of videos and watching its development. I can't wait. The finished version is supposed to be 1080p and possibly sub 300$.


----------



## Tonto

You can get the prototypes now for $300. I can only imagine how cool gaming is going to be with this type of tech.


----------



## yluko

Those were the kickstarter/dev kits and such. I think they were around 480p. They new ones they just showed at ces were closer to 720ish but they didn't say and improved the tech in other ways, as well as reduced the weight. They still need to reduce the weight and get the resolution up more. It is very exciting tech. I think they just raised like 18 million more in funding. The video of the eve online type game made just for it looks awesome. I also can't wait to play something like battlefield 4 on it.


----------



## Tonto

Been a few advancements in tech. Sporting 1080p now with an improved engine. Also can connect to the XBox 360 with controller use! They have added headphones as well. Toying with movies now also. This thing is getting closer to being a real game changer. I can only imagine playing 1st person shooter games with this. Way cool.

http://www.ecoustics.com/reviews/oculus-rift-2/


----------

